# Pico Trip Video Report 3/29/2015 - Still Winter!



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

Pico! Winter is still on full gas! We trust you will like this video. Tons of GLADES!








After more than a year of planning, the Arnolds finally got a chance to meet up with the Albas to make turns at Pico. Jeff who is from Vermont was pleasantly surprised with the big feel Pico provides; with seemingly endless glades and skiing options.

Winter is not over yet and we hope that this webisode proves that point. Please come out, visit your local mountain, make turns with friends and loved ones this Spring. We are sure you will not regret it.


43 days for us so far this year. We hope to make it to 50 or more this year.


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 31, 2015)

Unreal how it looks like jan 29th not march. have to get up there one more day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

This weekend is there last weekend. Bring a can of food and ski for $25 dollars for the day. This special is running from Friday to Sunday.  We are petitioning for one more weekend. We will see!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 31, 2015)

Very cool video, some real good memories for the kid's right there !
Nice job editing BTW ......


----------



## frapcap (Mar 31, 2015)

One more weekend at Pico! I might head there for the closing thanks to your video. I bet those woods soften up nicely.


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks. We often wonder what our kids are going to think of these videos when they are older. Hitting up Pico again this weekend, Jay then Cannon on their last official weekend. Have you seen our video on Mad River Glen?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 31, 2015)

The MRG video was great. I'll watch this one later.


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks BDFreeTuna!  Flattered. My wife, 10 year old and I shoot and edit.. Kind of like a family project.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 31, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> Have you seen our video on Mad River Glen?



Just did....Awesome !That  Should be the Commercial for MRG, You could be making money off that ! or at least a pass or 2 !

With your kids enjoying skiing like they do, they will love this for years to come ! Nice job !


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks JDMRoma - we have yet to ask for anything but, we have had a mountain offer us a free weekend a few months back. It didn't fit our calendar though.  We will see.. Maybe next season I can get some passes somewhere comped. .Skiing is an expensive sport.


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 31, 2015)

I will add that Pico is open until 5pm Friday, Saturday and Sunday....


----------

